# Missing Linux Kernel Module; Where to Find?



## georgecm3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey everyone! I installed FreeBSD for the first time and am trying to make linux emulation work, but I noticed that a linux kernel module did not install. 

/usr/src/sys/modules/linux does not exist. in fact /usr/src is empty.

Would someone tell me how I download the linux kernel module source?

Thank you!


----------



## chatwizrd (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 10, 2012)

Source is not required: /boot/kernel/linux.ko is the normal location.


----------



## georgecm3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ah, ok. For some reason I thought I would have to install the module before I could load it.


----------

